# electron13-13.6.9_2



## nedry (Apr 30, 2022)

Hello i just tried to compile devel/electron13 however it gave the following error message:

```
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for electron13-13.6.9_2 from /usr/ports/devel/electron13/files
===>   electron13-13.6.9_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/ar - found
===>   electron13-13.6.9_2 depends on executable: gperf - found
===>   electron13-13.6.9_2 depends on executable: yasm - found
===>   electron13-13.6.9_2 depends on file: /usr/local/include/linux/videodev2.h - found
===>   electron13-13.6.9_2 depends on package: node14>0 - not found

===>  node14-14.18.1_2 conflicts with installed package(s):
      node-17.0.1_1

      They install files into the same place.
      You may want to stop build with Ctrl + C.
===>  node14-14.18.1_2 has known vulnerabilities:
node14-14.18.1_2 is vulnerable:
  Node.js -- January 2022 Security Releases
  CVE: CVE-2022-21824
  CVE: CVE-2021-44533
  CVE: CVE-2021-44532
  CVE: CVE-2021-44531
  WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/972ba0e8-8b8a-11ec-b369-6c3be5272acd.html

1 problem(s) in 1 installed package(s) found.
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
=> Note: Vulnerable ports are marked as such even if there is no update available.
=> If you wish to ignore this vulnerability rebuild with 'make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/node14
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/node14
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/electron13
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/electron13
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/vscode
root@bsdcompile:/usr/ports/editors/vscode #
```

Will porting to www/node17 be done? 
thanks
nedry


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 30, 2022)

> Will porting to node-17.0.1_1 be done?



Afaik, it actually depends on the electron version, electron13 uses node14, electron 15 uses node16 etc...

Electron is not a port that can simply be upgraded on the fly.

In the end its like PR 254279 and you have to remove the version that causes the conflict.


----------

